# ? for Oyster Bay Beach Resort owners



## anne1125 (Dec 13, 2005)

We are close to buying a timeshare at Oyster Bay Beach Resort.  I know most trades go through II, but I wonder if any tug owners used SFX for trades with this resort?

Thanks for the feedback.

Anne


----------



## mme (Feb 14, 2006)

*Want to try Oyster Bay before buying?*

[_Message deleted. Ads are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------

